# Harvard: July 4th parades are RIGHT WING



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Harvard: July 4th Parades Are Right-Wing - Washington Whispers (usnews.com)

How low can the LEFT go folks????


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope they corrected for the fact that their parents are more likely to be Republican, which might influence them more than 18 parades over their lifetime.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

So let me get this straight. 4th of July parades teaches children to be patriotic and to learn and celebrate their countries rich history and thus turns them into a Republican.... What's the problem again?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

To the libtards, anything that expresses pride in the United States is right-wing radicalism.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Did they forget 9-11... The veteran I knew was right people outside of NYC would totally forget in a few years.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

So we were right all along, Democrats are patriotic at all, and if they are in a parade, are only pandering for votes. Got it. Anyone else notice one of the douche professors has a hyphenated last name? That says alot right there.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

And?So, they're concluding that celebrating American patriotism and those that have sacrificed in the cause of freedom are more likely to be Republicans. 
Maybe if we held a parade celebrating welfare, entitlement, and waved a few rainbow and Mexican flags around, the democrats would feel more at home.

Wish I could take credit for this but I copied it from the comment section. ​


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

rg1283 said:


> Did they forget 9-11... The veteran I knew was right people outside of NYC would totally forget in a few years.


Alot of people IN NYC have forgotten as well


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

According to this new Harvard University study:_
*"The three key findings of those attending July 4th celebrations:" (blah, blah, blah)*_

That's fine, my study only had one key finding:

Attending July 4th parades is only *RIGHT WING *
if attending Harvard makes you *WRONG WING.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

All this study proved is what we already know. That the liberal moonbats are enemies of the Republic and the constitution it was founded on.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The 4th of July Parade is but once a year, college, public school is every day and they certainly dont mind beginning their LEFT WING indoctrination so GFYS you fuckin commie bastards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

GARDA said:


> According to this new Harvard University study:_
> *"The three key findings of those attending July 4th celebrations:" (blah, blah, blah)*_
> 
> That's fine, my study only had one key finding:
> ...


My sister-in-law is a graduate of both Harvard College (undergrad) and Harvard Business School (MBA). I went to a party at her McMansion in Sudbury last year, and it was easy to distinguish the difference....her Harvard undergrad alums were all flaming liberals (who I obviously didn't get along with), while her business school alums were mostly conservative, and we got along fine.

My theory is that the business school people have the training and are in positions to see that socialism is devastating to a free-market economy.


----------

